# Fun. song on Expedia.com commercial!



## MichaelFoster (Aug 13, 2010)

So I was watchin the tube and this Expedia.com commercial comes on with a karaoke version of "Walking the dog" by Fun. I almost jizzed my pants when it came on. It's not much to talk about, but since Fun. is such a badass band I thought it deserved a thread.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 13, 2010)

So...

You gonna' give us a link or not?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 14, 2010)

*sniff* I cant find it...Hold on.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B5hcH8Kr4U
HOHO!!


----------

